# cyp reginae+ in situ



## cnycharles (Sep 19, 2015)

after seeing the platanthera grandiflora and the spiranthes lucida, Ken Hull and I went over to see one of the fens with showy ladyslippers. father's day is usually a good target date to see them in central ny and the adirondacks


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Erythrone (Sep 19, 2015)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Secundino (Sep 20, 2015)

So plentiful - thanks for this nice photographs!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 20, 2015)

yw
here is an in situ site video of the showy orchid fen

http://www.cnyos.org/exdisp/video/mcleanshowy.mp4


----------



## Rick (Sep 20, 2015)

Like Phrag fisheri on steroids!!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 20, 2015)

This is one that's on my list to see in the wild some day. The flowers look so big.

I think this is a fascinating example of convergent evolution, amongst Cyp. reginae, Paph. delenatii (and relatives), and Phrag. schlimii (and relatives). Light or white petals, contrasting pink/purple pouches, they all incorporate yellow in the staminode, and all of them are, or can be, fragrant.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 20, 2015)

The Cyps are blooming now???


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks for the tour. A treat to see these in situ.


----------



## Stone (Sep 20, 2015)

Beautiful. Why don't mine look like that?


----------



## abax (Sep 20, 2015)

Cyp. Showy is my favorite Cyp. and they are lovely. The
maximum conditions for them are very hard to re-
create however. Trying to build an artificial fen is a challenging prospect...ouchy vines and all.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 21, 2015)

Cool pics Charles!!!! At what time of the year? Jean


----------



## naoki (Sep 21, 2015)

It is a magnificent species, I'd love to see them in the field! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 21, 2015)

This was a mid-June trip. Just having time now to edit and upload. Took a few hours after work yesterday alone to convert and upload videos from work computer


----------



## Justin (Sep 21, 2015)

very nice! i hope to get out to see them here in ohio one of these years.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 28, 2015)

I've never seen this species in the wild before - one day. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 2, 2015)

Lovely.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 5, 2015)

Lovely sight!

I have a friend who has this species in the back yard. 

Is that brown moth out of the pouch of the flower?
I couldn't quite make out what it is that is inside the pouch??


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes, it was inside; also showing some of the color inside


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 8, 2015)

what a wonderful sight


----------



## Clark (Oct 8, 2015)

A mighty fine outing.


----------

